# pen + thttpd problem



## networker_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi

I'm using thttpd as web server and pen as load balancer on a FreeBSD 8.2 box. My issue is that I can see my index.html page without problem when pen and thttpd are running, but the problem comes when I try to see (or download with wget, for example) any file in the root directory of thttpd (/usr/local/www/data/)

For example

/usr/local/www/data/index.html --> browser and wget ok 
/usr/local7www/data/any_file (even with 777) browser and wget 404 not found 

Any suggestion?

Thanks!

P.S. if I stop pen my problem is gone.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2011)

networker_ said:
			
		

> P.S. if I stop pen my problem is gone.


The most obvious conclusion is that there's something wrong with the configuration of pen.


----------



## networker_ (Dec 16, 2011)

ok

I've resolved the problem, and it was ports problem since pen and thttpd are listening on 80 port, it was easy to see and the first action was change port in thttpd.

So, if you want to change listening port on thttpd you must append in your /usr/local/etc/thttpd.conf file a line like this:


```
port=8080
```

where 8080 is your alternative (and free) port.

thanks.


----------

